# Your advice/comments please on this Columbia



## rubblequeen (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Guys can you run your expert eyes over this and tell me is it good please  http://auction.oldbike.eu/lots/1918-ww1-columbia-military-model
Then I'll  know to bid or not.
Thanks


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 3, 2014)

rubblequeen said:


> Hi Guys can you run your expert eyes over this and tell me is it good please  http://auction.oldbike.eu/lots/1918-ww1-columbia-military-model
> Then I'll  know to bid or not.
> Thanks




My non-expert opinion is it is a great bike and I wish I had it in my collection. As to military issue, I think it may be one of the post war military model bikes that the auction mentions. From the handlebar shape it is probably a 1920 as the 21's handle bars were shaped differently. I'm not completely positive but I doubt that they would have put "Military Model" on the badge of a military issue bike. Some of the true WWI bikes were olive and some were reportedly black. 

Whether the bike is 1918 or 1920 it is a great bike and well worth the price.


----------



## Craig Johnson (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting the response. It seems that a 1918 bicycle wouldn't have a letter before the serial number also which I found from what seems to be your webpage on Columbia serial numbers. Might keep me from making a mistake in the future.


----------



## rubblequeen (Mar 4, 2014)

*$3,000+*

Many thanks - expected to reach selling price of $3,000 - is it still worth bidding for it at around that price?


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 5, 2014)

rubblequeen said:


> Many thanks - expected to reach selling price of $3,000 - is it still worth bidding for it at around that price?




It's out of my price range but that amount does not surprise me. Especially if it is a 1918 true military issue. Military collecting is all the rage right now and the fact that this is a "Military Model" regardless of the year along with its condition will bring the cash.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 18, 2014)

*China*

Columbia now sold and on its way to China


----------



## rubblequeen (Mar 19, 2014)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Columbia now sold and on its way to China




Are you riding it there?
See you Monday.


----------

